# Furries in the Media; Question



## Sulfide (Feb 20, 2009)

*What appearances have furries made in the Media?*

I have seen them at least three times on three shows.

*1000 ways to die *Em-bear-assed; negative depiction of what a furry is
*Weird True Freaky* Humanimals; Number 2, Furries, a decent, but not accurate depiction of furries, too breif explanation...
*CSI: Crime Scene Investigation* fur and loathing, it was pretty entertaining and funny. Best portrail of Furry Fandom Yet.

but I was just wondering if you guys have seen any shows talkin about furries, or breifly talking about them. For instance, I am not sure, But I beleive *The MAN SHOW* talked about yiff.....


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah, it's all negative, and do you want to know why? The shock factor will get ratings. Nobody will watch a show about the _real_ furry fandom, which would just talk about people on the internet that like to draw and sometimes like to dress up, among other things.

The media does this to everyone and everyone has gotten their time. Goths, emos, gamers and now furries.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 20, 2009)

It reminds me of that one media interview where they were talking to "emos" and claimed it was a cult, with its own version of the afterlife based on some shitty MCR song or something.


----------



## Sulfide (Feb 20, 2009)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Yeah, it's all negative, and do you want to know why? The shock factor will get ratings. Nobody will watch a show about the _real_ furry fandom, which would just talk about people on the internet that like to draw and sometimes like to dress up, among other things.
> 
> The media does this to everyone and everyone has gotten their time. Goths, emos, gamers and now furries.


 
The Weird True and Freaky EP wasn't exactly negative. It depicted furries as people who dress up in animal costumes. Where as only like 18% do. And they brought on a Pyschiatrist to explain that Furries relate to child hood stuff, yada yada but that wasn't slaming furries in the face.

The 1000 ways to die implied that furries like group sex.
CSI displayed Furry Fandom legitamitly untill later when "Sexy Kitty" forcedly described A furpile and Yiff


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 20, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> It reminds me of that one media interview where they were talking to "emos" and claimed it was a cult, with its own version of the afterlife based on some shitty MCR song or something.



Sound like this but maybe not.


----------



## Sulfide (Feb 20, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Sound like this but maybe not.


 L O frekin L


----------



## CyberFox (Feb 20, 2009)

I can't believe you left out the notorious Sex2k: Plushies and Furries
but, yeah.. The stereotype of Furries in the Media has blown way out of purportion by now


----------



## Shouden (Feb 20, 2009)

I didn't think that the 1000 ways to die episode was all that negative either. It just said that SOME furries fornicate in the dessert like that, not all. People just seem not to listen well. I did find it funny that while the guy was getting eaten, the furries didn't seem to notice.

Simpsons has touched on Furries a couple times, but more to poke fun at the characters than furries.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Feb 20, 2009)

TheGreatMilenko said:


> The Weird True and Freaky EP wasn't exactly negative. It depicted furries as people who dress up in animal costumes. Where as only like 18% do. And they brought on a Pyschiatrist to explain that Furries relate to child hood stuff, yada yada but that wasn't slaming furries in the face.


It portrayed us as freaks. Don't sugar coat it; the entire episode was about the shock factor.


----------



## Shouden (Feb 20, 2009)

*shrug* I think a lot of you furries take it WAY too seriously. If this were a sporting event, there'd be more rioting than soccer. I figure, who cares what others think about you and your lifestyle?


----------



## Dayken (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeehaw, here we go again.


----------



## Impasse (Feb 20, 2009)

Does it really matter? :\ Don't be so damn butthurt over a few episodes of a few shows that negatively depict some group that we all happen to be a part of.

Honestly, it's nothing special. Everyone that's not a straight white land-owning male belongs to some demographic that has been portrayed as less-than-acceptable by some form of media at some point in time, certainly moreso than furries. derp


----------



## Shouden (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh, and don't forget to add Mythbusters and the Fainting Goat myth. Tory and the chick got dressed up in Furry suits to try and scare the goats into fainting. It wasn't really negative, just fun to watch.


----------



## AethWolf (Feb 21, 2009)

Monster Garage (brief appearance in one episode)
Animal Imitators (one off documentary type thing, later re-cut into Weird, True, and Freaky)
Arte Tracks (French show about various subcultures)
CBC Subcultures (radio show)
Drew Carey
Anna in Wonderland
Eurotrash
The Tennessean (Newspaper article)
Some local station in Memphis did a report on MFM that got repeated in various parts of the US.
Some crazy conservative talk radio host went off on how FC was frivolous in light of...I think it was the tsunami that happened right after Christmas a few years back
Various local news bits

http://fursuit.timduru.org/dirlist/InTheNews/
http://fursuit.timduru.org/dirlist/FursuitVideo/FurriesInTheNews/


----------



## MelaCeroses (Feb 21, 2009)

There have been quite a few entertaining bits on the local rock station WDVE here in Da Burgh.

I mean, that AC is HUGE here every summer...its like the biggest event in this city in the summer.  Hell, it's the main thing that introduced me to furry...the portrayal of AC in various local media.


----------



## Sulfide (Feb 21, 2009)

MelaCeroses said:


> There have been quite a few entertaining bits on the local rock station WDVE here in Da Burgh.
> 
> I mean, that AC is HUGE here every summer...its like the biggest event in this city in the summer. Hell, it's the main thing that introduced me to furry...the portrayal of AC in various local media.


  I Wanna go so bad......
no money


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Feb 22, 2009)

ah, the AC. Shame that it'll be Furp-less this year. Oh, and if you ever look at restaurant signs... Famous Dave's BBQ for instance. Pigs cooking pork? DOWNRIGHT CANNIBALISM!


----------



## JeremyC (Mar 7, 2009)

To quote George Carlin: The media tries to focus on things that make us different.


----------



## Navi (Mar 8, 2009)

Another lame portrayal of furries using fursuit sex as an example.

Sex: How To Do Everything (skip to 39th minute)
http://demand.five.tv/Episode.aspx?episodeBaseName=C5140100006
Login needed, *NSFW*


----------



## FurForCameron (Mar 14, 2009)

You know, it's funny, I actually became a mild furry BY reading about it on the media. I could see alot of debates about it, and all I had heard up until I researched it for real was that it was a bunch of freaks. Now I love it. People are just stupid. Love is to hate as knowledge is to ignorance. People need to remember that.


----------



## Ouroboros (Mar 15, 2009)

You guys forgot Jimmy Kimmel Live! Jimmy's cousin Sal did a little documentary on furry conventions, and it was hilarious X3


----------



## Sulfide (Mar 16, 2009)

Like i said, the Weird true Freaky: Humanimals got me here. 

ANYWAY I learned of a new peice, The song Beautiful by MOBY, pretty good.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...=ZQK_SZmXBIzuqAOno6jbAQ&q=Moby+beutiful&hl=en


----------



## Devolger555 (Mar 28, 2009)

everybody thats against furryÂ´s and other socials groups like goths, are Facists


----------



## FreakFace (Mar 28, 2009)

There needs to be a furry moviestar.


----------

